# Sticky  Poor Response to 1st cycle - AMH since done and 2.77



## esmerose

Hi Girls

I have recently been through my 1st IVF cycle hat was abandoned due to poor response (2 follies 18mm and 11mm) and was converted to IUI which failed. The hospital where I had the tx had based my drugs and protocol on FSH of 7 (i am 37) and have simply said they would double the dose of Menopur next time from 225 to 450.

I paid privately to have AMH tested last week and got the results yesterday of 2.77 (low fertility) and the private consultant has given me 5% chance of success with IVF. Gutted and trying to take it all in at the moment but do know Egg Donor is not for me at this stage!

Def going to try another tx and see if I can at least get to EC stage to learn more and just researching between local clinics for the next couple weeks to see which is one feel happiest going with.

Is there anyone out there that can share any success stories of anyone in my situation with AMH so low. Alternatively any advice on protocols, drugs or general advice they can share at this time?

Thanks girls.

Esmerose. xxx


----------



## alegria

Hi Esmerose,

Really sorry you are having to go through all this 

Why don't you come and join us on the Poor Responders Thread? There are several of us on the same situation there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194954.690

Alegria x


----------

